# Mrs.mom's zucchini with bechamel sauce



## mrs.mom (Jun 8, 2011)

Ingredients: 


2 pounds zucchini peeled and cut into 1 inch thick slices
1 pound ground beef
1 can chopped tomatoes
1 can tomato paste
1 cup water
2 tbs. butter
salt and pepper to taste
For the bechamel sauce:  

1/4 cup unsalted butter
1/4 cup all purpose flour
2 cups plain milk
1 egg, slightly beaten
salt and pepper to taste
Preparation:   

Melt the butter in a skillet then add the ground beef. Cook until browned. 
Stir in the tomatoes, tomato sauce, water, salt and pepper. Bring to a simmer, then lower the heat and cook for 15 min.
Get a 12 x 8 baking dish and arrange the zucchini slices. Pour the ground beef mix on top. Season with salt and pepper.
Cover the baking dish with aluminum foil and bake at 300 F for 20 min.
Meanwhile prepare the bechamel sauce while the zucchini is cooked.
To prepare the bechamel sauce, melt the butter in a pot. 

Sprinkle the flour and stir very fast by using a whisk. Let it cook with the butter for 1 min.



Gradually pour the milk while whisking very fast in order to make a smooth sauce with no lumps
Reduce the heat to low and continue stirring until the sauce thickens 

Season with salt and pepper and remove from heat.
Now pour in the egg and whisk very quickly
Pour the bechamel sauce on top of the zucchini and  then place the baking dish again in the oven for 20 min. or until the  top looks slightly brown.
When done remove from the oven and leave aside for 15 min. to settle down.
I hope you all like the recipe. Please try it. It's really delicious.


----------

